# 3 mile



## t time (Mar 6, 2015)

Went out to 3 mile last night around 11:00 the bite was slow but ended up with these guys


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

what kind of bait?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

At least ya got a meal!!! Good deal!!!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

What's the little guy on the right, a whiting?


----------



## t time (Mar 6, 2015)

Live shrimp and the little one ground mullet


----------



## t time (Mar 6, 2015)

Went out yesterday evening didn't get nothing but got this that's why any day fishing is a good day you don't know what you might catch keep the lines wet


----------

